# 12 week old biter



## Sara15

Hi everyone, 
I'm new to this site and actually this is the first forum I've ever contributed to! A day of firsts. 

I'm looking for some support and advice (the dog whisperer is only getting me so far).

I have a 12 week old black cockapoo, Bilbo. We've had him a week and he's doing so well in some respects. Crate training is good, he's house training well but he's also biting a lot. At first I thought this was when he was over tired, but he can go from affectionate to biting within 2 seconds. The biting is pretty bad - he's drawn blood a few times on my hands and jumps up and grabs my tights or pants (lots of ripped clothes have been thrown away). 

I've tried yelping (just encourages him), tapping his nose, and time outs but he doesn't seem to be learning. Perhaps I'm expecting a lot very quickly (it's only been a week), but I admit I'm apprehensive of him and at times I'm questioning if I've made the right decision with him (something that's terribly upsetting as I've looked forward to having a puppy for a long time).

Any advice would be most welcome and thanks for listening to the moan!


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Welcome  firstly ditch the dog whisperer entirely and you will go far.

Pups bite, it is how they play with their litter mates and they need to learn we are more delicate and do not play that way. It sounds like everything you have tried so far is focused on stopping him doing something but instead turn it round and get him doing what you do want, use a tuggy toy and whenever he bites redirect him onto something more appropriate and play with him.

Looking at it from a puppy point of view they do what works for them and biting humans can get some entertaining results as we jump away and move hands fast and try to pull clothes back so instead of giving any of those reactions just redirect onto something more suitable.

Pups also need lots of rest so make sure he is getting plenty of rest too.

Finally - photos needed


----------



## Mazzapoo

Hello and welcome to you and bitey Bilbo  I love that name, I'm imagining you calling him as he bounds off to explore the Shire  This is a difficult time and patience is needed by the spadeful! Definitely keep replacing the limb/item of clothing with a toy, praise and playtime reward but it will take a long time. I learned to move around more slowly as well to cause less excitement and to avoid flappy/baggy clothes (although Poppy still goes bonkers for my dressing gown but now it's funny!). I also scattered kibble around me as an occasional distraction when she was getting OTT - my slippers (sheepskin) caused a lot of bother and so I just didn't wear them for a while! Don't panic about it, you're feeling apprehensive because it all feels so out of control but honestly it's normal and don't mistake his puppy ways for aggression, he's just doing what comes naturally. Your gentle guidance will show him what's appropriate behaviour as you both get to know each other - search through the 'bitey pup' posts on here and you'll find you're not alone  Lots of deep breaths, dwelling on all the positives each day (however tiny) and bearing in mind that tomorrow is another day will help (and wine, lots of wine)


----------



## Marzi

Welcome.
Bilbo is an absolutely epic name for a 'poo - well done you.

Keep breathing - this is a stage and although it feels terrible at the time and you wonder whether you have actually brought a shark into your home, it really does get better.
Puppies bite and their teeth are like needles. Who else is in the home - make sure that you agree an approach that all of you can implement. My teenage sons thought puppy biting was quite funny and used to play biting games with the dogs when they were pups.... Grrrr not helpful 
Presumably Bilbo will soon be going out for walks, which will help channel some of his energy. Have you enrolled in any puppy training classes. They will also help - or at least exhaust him one night a week 
Squeeze a plastic bottle inside an old sock and knot it off, freeze old knotted t towels, buy a halved stag bar so that there are things that Bilbo can use his teeth on. If he bites at you redirect to a toy and praise him for playing with the toy.
Do lots of short puppy training sessions teaching him sit, down, come, paw, roll over, fetch - they are bright little dogs - search You Tube for inspiration, even baby pups can start using their brains.
And come on here and vent when it all gets too much.
Most of us have experienced the crocopoo and survived to love our dogs so, so much.
Please post pics of Bilbo, I love a black poo


----------



## Sara15

*Thanks guys!!*

Ahhh thanks so much for the replies so far. It really does help to know that I've not brought the devil's spawn into my house.

Bilbo is getting 3 walks a day now (only short as he's not so big) and I admit that's helping (we also really enjoy them). What you say about letting him sleep is also something I'm becoming aware of more and more. He's awake for maybe an hour and a half before he gets a bit out of control so I'm encouraging him to sleep then and when he wakes up he's usually rewarded with a walk.

I will try my best not to make sudden movements when he starts biting. 

Thanks again for the reassurance and support x


----------



## Sara15

*Posted some photos*

He's such a cutie I have to admit - particularly when asleep. He's figured out how to get up the stairs today hence the one of him contemplating navigating himself down the stairs (which of course I didn't let him).


----------



## whatsuppup

I've only had my 8 week pup home for a few days, and already he has gotten quite nippy at times. What I have started to realize (or at least think I'm on the right track of) is that when he is super nippy, it isn't so much that he is tired, but he wants something to just sit with and chew on. Not necessarily his nylabones, either, but occasionally it will work. I'm going to take the advice above of homemade toys, and see how he does.

I hope you see some slight progress soon - the nipping/biting can get tiresome, pretty fast, lol.

What a cutie Bilbo is! Love the name, too!


----------



## Mazzapoo

Bilbo looks delicious and feisty  Good luck and keep posting!


----------



## caz3

Aww bilbo is so cute......yes I remember this stage so well and was so relieved when I heard this was perfectly normal I had never experienced it so bad and I grew up with dogs they aren't called crocapoos for nothing lol it will pass just try and remember this although I've got to say harley is one and still try's it sometimes if I am wearing a long cardigan or scarf although it's only when excited like goin for a walk or when I come in the door we are still working on this !!!!!!good luck with your new puppy enjoy it because times flies by x


----------



## fairlie

Rufus was a fiendish, relentless biter. Because I worked with special needs kids at my home I could not risk him thinking it was ok. I kept him leashed around people and strictly enforced a no biting, no chasing and no jumping policy. Teaching him what he *was* allowed to chase and bite was key. With the chewing and teething, which is quite a different thing than biting, we let him chew on our hands and then gradually did the bite inhibition thing. They do outgrow it, but it *does* take work!


----------



## Sara15

*leather gloves*

Thanks to the person who suggested i wear leather gloves when with my puppy. Despite my reservations, this does work. I think it's because with the gloves on I don't feel so worried about being hurt, so I'm more confident to discipline Bilbo.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

It does get better as everyone says. And frankly though you won't miss the razor sharpness you will be a little sad when the puppy teeth go because they are just that much less puppy. My solution (or I thought) was having a second one. Even though my two had each other, they still loved my hands, clothes, shoes, etc. I had several tug toys that had handles so I could have a good distance between my hands and their teeth when they played. 

But the best was learning what it looked like when one would bite down too hard and the other didn't like it. Usually it was Beemer biting too hard on Lexi. She would yelp that high pitched no thank you and then walk away. Beemer would try to get her to play again and she wasn't having it. He would then approach and lick her face like an apology. Then she would reward him by beating the crap out of him. So I did a human version - ouch, then turned away. Ignored them until they calmed down. Watching them helped me as it worked very well with Beemer. 

Now Lexi, I had to let her gnaw on my hand until she learned she wasn't allowed to bite (I got that tip maybe from Fairlie when I had the same problems). 

Mostly I would caution against "disciplining" because it's important that you, the vet, the groomers, anyone be able to handle their mouth without your pup associating it with something unpleasant. I can't tell you how often I've had to stick my hand in their mouths for something other than teeth cleaning (quickly swiped a bee out of Lexi's mouth once and I'm the one that got stung). 

Each dog has their way of learning. Consistency and patience. And teaching them to give kisses makes having their face near yours quite appealing. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

